# Snowboarding Season Strategy



## FireStarter451 (Feb 20, 2013)

So I think I'll be getting a season pass for next year, and I'm wondering what most of you do.

Next year will be my second season, and first full season (I went snowboarding for the first time last month). I'm planning to get a season pass somewhere close mainly because I don't want to spend too much time on the road. While I'm obviously in it for good times and having fun, I'm looking at next year as mainly a season where I build my skills. I'll probably be doing a lot of night snowboarding, and a few times out with my girlfriend. No big "ski/snowboarding" trips since I don't know anyone who regularly skiis/snowboards. Towards the end of next season, once I'm better, I'll probably venture out into larger mountains in the Catskills (New York) to get a taste of bigger slopes and just different terrain.

So I'm wondering what you guys/gals do... do you get a season pass somewhere and in addition make a few trips to different mountains? Do you stick with the same mountain all season? Do you not get a pass and just go to a different place each time out? Do you just make one long snowboarding trip, say weeklong?

Obviously this depends on available time and money, but I'd like to hear from you and see what you guys do.

Thanks!


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

The last few seasons I have gotten a pass at the hill closest to me and then try to make a few trips out to some of the further away ones. It seems to work the best for me, but there really are a lot of options. Just find the one that will work best for you and go with it.


----------



## TheNorminator (Jan 6, 2013)

I buy a season pass to somewhere (in this case Blue Mountain PA) I go very frequently and use it as much as possible, which is usually every weekend. I'll go to other places depending on conditions, crowded holidays, etc. but Blue Mountain is my favorite hands down. I probably won't consider anyplace else for me at least. Everyone is different. If you can, go to mountains that you'll consider buying a pass for and pick the best - Best conditions, location, lack of crowds, night skiing, etc. If you have a season pass for you favorite mountain, you'll use that pass often.

If I'm able to make a trip somewhere special like Stratton or Okemo or Stowe or Jay Peak (None of that has happened yet)... you get the idea, I will absolutely go for it. If your worried about price, you generally pay off the season pass after 8-10 trips. That's 3 weekends for me, and you'll have plenty of opportunities to go the rest of the season.

You're in NJ right? I am and many mountains nearby have a spring pass that is 1) cheaper than a regular pass and 2) valid for the rest of this season and ALL of next season. Blue Mt, Camelback, and Mountain Creek are all doing this. There may be others, but those 3 are the first that come to my mind.


----------



## StickieTime (Jan 7, 2013)

I just bought the spring season pass from Mountain Creek a few weeks ago, it'll carry over to the next season. And it comes with free weekday season pass for their water park.

This is my first season snowboarding as well. Started around mid-january, made a few trip to different mountains around the area. Blue, Big Boulder, Shawnee and Windham. But when I go snowboarding alone, Mountain Creek is the place i go to.


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

I bought a midweek pass for Camelback this season. It was $199 for free midweek all season long so I couldn't pass it up. Work affords me to go during the week and I hate the crowds on weekends. Plus they had night riding so it was a no brainer for me. 

I haven't had a season pass since me and my buddies from college had a house up at Hunter. That was almost 15 years ago though...lol i guess I went from being an advanced intermediate back then and now to intermediate since I haven't been riding like I used to.

Definitely find a place you would enjoy and you find worth driving to. You'll definitely make your money back if you plan on doing 9 trips at least in a season. You could always make a trip to different mountains during the season as well since you'd be saving $$ by having a pass in the first place.

I think the most economical way would be having a share in a house close to the mountains. Less driving time, less gas $$, more riding time, save $$ on food as well. That is if it fits into your budget. Not sure how far the resort would be from you.

I always try to do at least one trip away from home even if it's just Vermont. They're still bigger than anything here in the tristate. As your skills progress on your local mountain you can always take it to the bigger places.


----------



## FireStarter451 (Feb 20, 2013)

TheNorminator said:


> You're in NJ right? I am and many mountains nearby have a spring pass that is 1) cheaper than a regular pass and 2) valid for the rest of this season and ALL of next season. Blue Mt, Camelback, and Mountain Creek are all doing this. There may be others, but those 3 are the first that come to my mind.


WOW! *I had no idea they did this!* Thanks for the info.


----------



## FireStarter451 (Feb 20, 2013)

Magnum626 said:


> I always try to do at least one trip away from home even if it's just Vermont. They're still bigger than anything here in the tristate. As your skills progress on your local mountain you can always take it to the bigger places.


Yeah, this sounds appealing. I do plan on trying bigger mountains as I get better, and an away trip for snowboarding sounds like fun, even if it's just a weekend. Also it would be nice to just visit different mountains for a little trail diversity.

Now that I started snowboarding I've put my coworkers and friends of friends on alert in case someone plans to get a trip together in the future :laugh:


----------



## TheTurk (Jan 13, 2013)

I buy any two day passes($70) since i cant go more then 6-8 times a year Which comes qiute cheaper ( but hope to get this spring pass for next year, just wish the conditions little better at the creek)

I go to mtn creek almost every other sunday and most of the time by myself if you guys wanna meet up and have couple runs or even grab couple drinks pm me ...


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

you are what you ride. the hill determines how and to what level you progress to. time on the hill determines how fast you progress

thus a season's pass allows you more access to time on the hill....the more you go the relative cost is less and the faster you progress

which leads to the hill/terrain and snow quality (or lack there of) ...a hill that doesn't kick your ass...is it really worth spending time there

and then there is the relationship with said GF...if she is not a powder slut...break it off now and find a real powder skank...if you don't, u will go powderless and skankless and your balls will wither and drop off.


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

^lol.

Wise words from our resident poet. :thumbsup:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

I have a season's pass fore the same resort every year > 3 month of riding every weekend + 2 full weeks. I like to know every bumb/bend/best tracks at distinct snow conditions so you don't loose time to find out where the optimal runs are in a new resort. And we know where to find the nice "side- backcountry" runs on pow days, thats the most important point. In a new resort I wouldn't dare to go backcountry without knowledge where the tracks lead to. So you might miss wonderful pow just cause youre not familiar with the place.
After Easter we have to move to a higher resort for the last spring riding.



wrathfuldeity said:


> and then there is the relationship with said GF...if she is not a powder slut...break it off now and find a real powder skank...if you don't, u will go powderless and skankless and your balls will wither and drop off.


Haha... pretty shure my husband would give the same advice


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

wrathfuldeity said:


> and then there is the relationship with said GF...if she is not a powder slut...break it off now and find a real powder skank...if you don't, u will go powderless and skankless and your balls will wither and drop off.


So So So True!!


----------



## FireStarter451 (Feb 20, 2013)

wrathfuldeity said:


> and then there is the relationship with said GF...if she is not a powder slut...break it off now and find a real powder skank...if you don't, u will go powderless and skankless and your balls will wither and drop off.


sigh... I fear for my balls.

what are the chances of being able to turn a nice girl into a powder skank?


----------



## Chef Jer (Apr 3, 2011)

FireStarter451 said:


> what are the chances of being able to turn a nice girl into a powder skank?


Once they get addicted to powder the skank part usually takes care of itself.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Chef Jer said:


> Once they get addicted to powder the skank part usually takes care of itself.


^this,..but not too deep...about 6 inch fresh pow day is good for beginners

and perhaps....
get her the whole color coordinated kit
take her to a real hill, 
do the lodge thing with romance, flowers and hot tub
get her lessons with the hot dude instructor
get her to imagine having little snow bunnies on the hill

with this at least she should become a lodge bunny

good luck


----------



## Soul06 (Dec 18, 2010)

Chef Jer said:


> Once they get addicted to powder the skank part usually takes care of itself.


:laugh::eusa_clap:

I'm not even gonna touch the powder skank part LOLOL
I would tell you not to be afraid to go straight to the larger mountains and not waste time on the little ones unless you have no other choice. I'm just in my 3rd year riding. I'm lucky to get 5 or 6 days a year but when I do go I head straight up to VT. Usually take one of the bus companies that go there for day trips and almost always ride solo. Good thing about riding solo though is that I have progressed a lot faster. Not having to compromise what trails to ride or how many (or few) runs to take. I get to push myself as much as I desire without any hinderance. And I'm a pretty self motivated person


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

I try to get the most out of my seasons pass, I feel like I have to get my moneys worth and go at least a few times more than what it would cost to buy lift tickets compared to the cost of the pass.
Most season passes will also give deals like 25% off of other hills too. So I also try to do a few road trips with friends just for fun and to try something new or different.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

FireStarter451 said:


> So I think I'll be getting a season pass for next year, and I'm wondering what most of you do.
> 
> Next year will be my second season, and first full season (I went snowboarding for the first time last month). I'm planning to get a season pass somewhere close mainly because I don't want to spend too much time on the road. While I'm obviously in it for good times and having fun, I'm looking at next year as mainly a season where I build my skills. I'll probably be doing a lot of night snowboarding, and a few times out with my girlfriend. No big "ski/snowboarding" trips since I don't know anyone who regularly skiis/snowboards. Towards the end of next season, once I'm better, I'll probably venture out into larger mountains in the Catskills (New York) to get a taste of bigger slopes and just different terrain.
> 
> ...


 This is my first full season, and I did the same thing you're talking about. Got a pass at the hill that's 12miles from home, rode the hell out of it, and will be doing same again next year, along with some day/weekend trips to better spots.

Good luck on the powder skank part, i'm trying that on my wife right now, but it's tougher once you have a mess of kids.
:laugh:


----------



## FireStarter451 (Feb 20, 2013)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Chef Jer said:
> 
> 
> > FireStarter451 said:
> ...


I've already started ordering equipment.  In her favorite color, of course.



The Deacon said:


> This is my first full season, and I did the same thing you're talking about. Got a pass at the hill that's 12miles from home, rode the hell out of it, and will be doing same again next year, along with some day/weekend trips to better spots.


Yeah, this basically seems like the winning formula.



Soul06 said:


> I'm not even gonna touch the powder skank part LOLOL I would tell you not to be afraid to go straight to the larger mountains and not waste time on the little ones unless you have no other choice. I'm just in my 3rd year riding.


I'll totally be hitting up bigger mountains, they just happen to be at least twice as far as the nearby places. Just takes a lot of effort to get there. I'll "earn" my way there by leveling up closer to home.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

The Deacon said:


> i'm trying that on my wife right now, but it's tougher once you have a mess of kids.
> :laugh:


Wife does not like the cold snowy life....but when the kids were younger..."get the kids out of the house...I want some peace, quiet and the house to myself" and said kids are a good excuse to go to the hill...infact used it just this past monday.


----------

